# Brassen-Schleim stinkt O.o



## Terraxx (16. März 2009)

Ja, ich war ja letzens wieder angeln, habe da einige Brassen gefangen, die großen, was mich ja gefreut hat aber leider aben die auch umso mehr Schleim, und um die Brassen das Geländer hochzukriegen, musste ich die ja schließlich keschern, siehe Bild.
Habe den kescher nach dem Angeln ausgewaschen im See, aber als ich zu Hause angekommen bin, habe ich vergessen, den gleich auszulüften, 2 Tage war er in der Tüte und hat sich dann durch den geruch bemerkbar gemacht |uhoh:

Das war die story, jetzt die Frage:
Wie mache ich den Geruch am besten raus?
Netz wurde abgemacht und gelüftet aufm Balkon, jetzt stinkts trotzdem noch ganz schön, was sollte ich nehmen?
Ich dachte mir parfümierte sachen, wie Shampoo oder Waschmittel sind nicht so gut (oder?).
Was nehmt ihr in so einem Fall?

MfG,
Yannick


----------



## Steve Deluxe (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

desselbe passiert mir auch des öfteren.
ich glaub da gibts nur eins,  SCHRUBBEN SCHRUBBEN SCHRUBBEN 
einen eimer wasser uhnd dann immer eintauchen und dann mit einem lappen putzen.
oder einen dünnenb gegenstand nehem und einen nassen lappen drumwickeln und dann in jedes loch einzeln.

sonst weis ich leider auch nichts#c

STEFAN


----------



## Hannes94 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Das habe ich auch immer ....#q kann man glaube ich auch nixx machen ....
das einigste währe sich einen kescher mit gumminetz zu kaufen ^^ der hat auch den vorteil das man den harken viel besser aus den maschen bekommt 
Mfg Hannes


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

problem hatte ich früher auch! nach jedem angeltag wo der kescher in benutzung war habe ich das netz abgemacht einfach in nen eimer (3-4liter lauwarmes Wasser!) mit etwas salz und ph-neutraler seife eine stunde stehen lassen mit klar wasser spülen und zum trocknen aufhängen = fertig!!!!
kann nicht klagen, einfaches rezept meiner oma!!!!


----------



## Tom78 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ist mir auch schon passiert, habs akzeptiert und beim nächsten Angeln habe ich dann den Kescher im Wasser gelassen seid dem Stinkte er auch nicht mehr. 

Ich weis das Domestos ein Guter Reiniger ist, er löst fast allen Schmutz greift aber auch das Gewebe an.

Febreez ist ein geruchs Blocker den gibs in jeden Drogerie Markt  

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Bream'er (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

das gummierte keschernetz ist ganz in ordnung
aber noch lieber benutz ich die nylon kescherköpfe
mit verschiedenen maschenweiten die kann man 
nach dem angeln paar mal kurz durchs wasser ziehen
bis der schleim weg ist und ic hhatte nie wieder stress
mit dme geruch
aber wens ein normales netz ist einfach auswaschen 
und danach auf dem balkon trocken lassen


----------



## Terraxx (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> desselbe passiert mir auch des öfteren.
> ich glaub da gibts nur eins,  SCHRUBBEN SCHRUBBEN SCHRUBBEN
> einen eimer wasser uhnd dann immer eintauchen und dann mit einem lappen putzen.
> oder einen dünnenb gegenstand nehem und einen nassen lappen drumwickeln und dann in jedes loch einzeln.
> ...



Nur doof, dass das mindestens 500 Löcher oder so sind xD


----------



## Terraxx (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Bream'er schrieb:


> aber wens ein normales netz ist einfach auswaschen
> und danach auf dem balkon trocken lassen



Also kann ich auch Shampoo etc. nehmen oder sollte ichauf sowas verzichten und das mit dem Salz mal ausprobieren oder Zitrone oder Essig?! ;+


----------



## Fischer93 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Einfach das Netz in die Waschmaschine stecken geht auch.


----------



## gründler (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ja jedes Hobby hat seine Nach und Vorteile,ich schrubbe da nix auf Hochglanz,abspülen mit Gartenschlauch Hochdruckreiniger trocknen fertig,du bist Angler kein Anwalt oder Arzt.

Und lieber nen vollgerschleimten Kescher Klamotten etc.als nix fangen.
lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

neuen Kescher kaufen, mit gummierten Netz dan hat sich die Geruchsbelästigung weitgehend erledigt.

Ansonsten Keschernetz öfters waschen.


----------



## Siermann (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ich lande am liebsten die Brassen m der Hand (Nackengriff)  ,naja aber in deinem Fall geht es ja nicht anders ,aber es hilft bei mir den kescher eine stunde lang in richtig heißes wasser zu legen (also das Netz) und dan noch mal abschrubben ...vertig und dan müßte alles wieder iO sein!
mfg tim


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Terraxx schrieb:


> ...als ich zu Hause angekommen bin, habe ich vergessen, den gleich auszulüften, 2 Tage war er in der Tüte und hat sich dann durch den geruch bemerkbar gemacht |uhoh:


Das vergessen ist das Hauptproblem, speziell im Auto:vik:
Einfach zum Lüften ins Freie hängen, an einem trockenen Platz


----------



## BallerNacken (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

und wenn wirklich gar nix mehr geht, dann kannst du auch einen Eimer mit wasser nehmen und ein bisschen Kaisernatron reintun, auflösen lassen und das Keschernetz eine Weile einweichen.

Danach mit kaltem Wasser abspülen...Damit habe ich bisher jeden Geruch (gestank) gekillt!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Wenn der Kescher naß ist, kommt er zuhause angekommen, SOFORT zum Lüften bzw. Trocknen in den Garten.
Sollte es dort wider Erwarten so regnen, dass kein trockenes Plätzchen mehr zu finden ist, lasse ich ihn solange im Regen stehen, bis es wieder aufgehört hat. Da ich bei Dauerregen eh nicht angeln gehe, stört das nicht weiter und nach zwei Tagen Dauerberieselung von oben ist der stinkigste Kescher von seinem Geruch befreit.
Zu irgendwelchem Chemiezeugs würde ich da niemals greifen.


----------



## mr.krabs (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Waschmittel enthält Enzyme, die in der Lage sind, Proteine zu spalten. Leg deinen Kescher in lauwarmes Wasser mit Waschmittel ein. Danach gründlich spülen, bis alles Waschmittel raus ist. Hat bei meinem alten geklappt.
Jetzt hab ich nen Gummierten 8)


----------



## Thorben93 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Kauf dir einfach einen Gummi-Nylon,...und gut ist,....#h


----------



## fisherb00n (16. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ich leg ihn immer in den Garten...wenn es wärmer wird erledigen die Schnecken den Schleim...
Wenn er dann trocken ist hat es sich mit dem Geruch...die Schnecken hinterlassen nix auf dem Netz...

Wenn keine Schneckensaison ist, dann sofort draußen an einen trockenen Platz damit...wenn der Kescher trocken ist bisl ausklopfen...


----------



## Mich´l (17. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ich lass meinen auch einfach draussen trocknen/ausstinken und nehm mir immerwieder vor möglichst keine Braxn mehr zu keschern #d


----------



## Terraxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Netz kam in ein Eimer mit salz, wurde dann ausgespült und man riecht jetzt nix mehr von Fisch :vik:


----------



## rotauge88 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Es gibt auch Kescher mit Gummi-Netzen. Ich habe gehört bei diesen geht es einfacher den Geruch wegzubekommen.


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Das gehört halt zum Angeln dazu! Mir pers. ist es egal! Dann stinkt es halt!!! Wir sind Angler und keine Chirurgen!!! Ein bissel Fischgestank gehört wohl dazu!!


----------



## Honeyball (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Mich´l schrieb:


> Ich lass meinen auch einfach draussen trocknen/ausstinken



Soso, sowas tust Du einfach!?!|rolleyes#d Und was sagen die Leute dazu???:m

Ich sag zu sowas nur:


----------



## Terraxx (19. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das gehört halt zum Angeln dazu! Mir pers. ist es egal! Dann stinkt es halt!!! Wir sind Angler und keine Chirurgen!!! Ein bissel Fischgestank gehört wohl dazu!!


doof, dass es nicht nur ein bissl war 
Klar gehört dsas dazu, ich finds auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich stinkig nach Hause fahre nach 3 Tagen Karpfensaison, nur meine Mutetr und meine Schwetsren mögen das nicht so


----------



## Molke-Drink (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Ich hab auch ne Lösung:vik:
Kauf dir nen Kescherstab und nen Kescherkopf halt.Dazu noch eine Kescherkopftasche die absolut dicht ist..
Dann packste den Kescher einfach nachm angeln darein,und läßt ihn bis zum nächsten Fischen drinne.Beim Angeln darfer ja ruhig stinken


----------



## fisherb00n (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Dann haste beim nächsten Ansitz ein Kescher- und ein Mycelnetz :v


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen Kescherstab und nen Kescherkopf halt.Dazu noch eine Kescherkopftasche die absolut dicht ist..
> Dann packste den Kescher einfach nachm angeln darein,und läßt ihn bis zum nächsten Fischen drinne.



Ist glaube ich nicht sooooo die tolle Idee.....
#d


----------



## boot (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Fischer93 schrieb:


> Einfach das Netz in die Waschmaschine stecken geht auch.


 *Richtig so macht man das#6*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

ich weiß gar nicht,warum Du Dich Aufregst?
du wolltest brassen angeln,und hast gefangen!
ALSO
ich sage mir immer ,Wenn ich am Ende des Tages vollgeschleimt bin,war es ein guter A-Tag....


----------



## fisherb00n (25. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

|good:

hört sich sehr fetischistisch an aber: der erste Brassenschleim des Jahres landet direkt auf meiner Jacke...
(nach dem Ansitz klemmen Jacke und Kescher für den Rücktransport immer im Klappstuhl, ich denk da Anfangs nie dran#q)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



fisherb00n schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> hört sich sehr fetischistisch an aber: der erste Brassenschleim des Jahres landet direkt auf meiner Jacke...
> (nach dem Ansitz klemmen Jacke und Kescher für den Rücktransport immer im Klappstuhl, ich denk da Anfangs nie dran#q)


 
Jo, nur ne vollgewichste Jacke ist ne gute Jacke....:m


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Zumindest kann man die Jacke dann, wenn's endlich warm wird, bequem an den nächsten Baum stellen...:m

("Nein, Junge, der Angler da ist nicht tot, der riecht nur so!!!"):vik:


----------



## Hemmingway60 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Moin Moin! Du hast eine Lebenserfahrung mehr gemacht! ich denke die Steigerung von Kescher zwei Tage ungesäubert imAuto ist ,den gebrauchten Karpfensack einen Tag bei 30 Grad im Auto liegen lassen,ich denke ich erspar mir die Beschreibung. Da hilft nur noch die Waschmaschine und spülen,spülen und nochmal spülen gel liebe Kollegen? Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man die Jacke dann, wenn's endlich warm wird, bequem an den nächsten Baum stellen...:m
> 
> ("Nein, Junge, der Angler da ist nicht tot, der riecht nur so!!!"):vik:


 

:vik:|muahah:|good:#6


----------



## fisherb00n (26. März 2009)

*AW: Brassen-Schleim stinkt *

Na Lecker |rolleyes

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

